# avery or final approach



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

Which layout blind would be the right choice, avery or final approach?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I use Avery Finishers most of the time and Avery Powerhunters in certain situations. I really like the way they fold up and they are durable as can be. Best on the market IMHO.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It all depends on what your needs are. Both companies make a multitude of blinds that serve somewhat different purposes. Do some research and find out what blind would suit you best. Most people are going to tell that the best blind is the one they use, and they might have completely different styles of hunting and needs when it comes to a blind.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Avery or Final Approach..

I use the Avery Finsher because I like the low profileness of the blind.. Also you 'll want to keep body size in mind.. I am 6ft 240lbs and combine that with winter camo I fit in the avery just fine with some mobility.. Now if your a bigger person and/or like alot of room in your blind go with the final aproach..

I have two Avery's finishers, one of the first models and a newer model, I think the newer ones have more room that the older blind..

madison


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I have used two blinds. The Avery Finisher, and the Avery Powerhunter. I hated the power hunter. Sure, it's low profile. But it's like laying in a sleeping bag, you have to undo the velcro to get back in and undo it to get out. You have your arms and gun laying out ontop of the blind or besdie it. And that head "cover", that was what made me get rid of the power hunter. I've had people tell me to just "leave it open", then what is the point of even being in the blind? Some people love them, but I could not pick up anything through the mesh. Thats my opinion. I love my finisher, I thought everybody was exaggerating. You cannot find a better blind for the money. Especially when they go on sale at basspro.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

go with the avery finisher


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I was at Cabela's in EGF a couple days ago and they have final approach Eliminators for $199 (regular $299) in advantage wetlands camo only. If you go, they are out on the sidewalk right in front of the entrance.


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

we use the avery finishers, plenty of room and low profile.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I had a Finisher and an Eliminator last year......I just bought another "extra" Finisher......hope my wife never reads this forum.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My Eliminators work just fine. I have hunted out of finishers and think that the Eliminator has more room. However the Eliminator is not as low of a profile. The Eliminators also do not fold down like a finisher so they take up more room. If you do not have a truck or trailer I suggest rolling with the finisher. Just my :2cents:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i use a finisher and i love it. i am not the smallest guy and it could be a lil wider but other than that it works great and i love that t folds up. has held up great so far.

mark


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

While I do not particulary care for Bass Pro, and I do not believe there is one in ND, that being said, they have a sale on the Eliminator SUB and X-Land'r starting tomorrow for $199.88 and $229.88 respectively. This is for the camo versions. The Khaki versions are $179.88 and $199.88 resectively.

They also have the new Mojo Blind Ghillie for $39.88 if anyone is interested. I did read somewhere that the recipient of this one found it did not measure as claimed and had a shine to it...take that for what it's worth!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

macks prairie wings has khaki finishers for 199.99 and you get about 120 bucks worth of free stuff if you order one.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Diver, 
I can't seem to find it on their website. I can find finisher for $249 but not the khaki. Help it you can. Thanks.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

H20fowl said:


> Diver,
> I can't seem to find it on their website. I can find finisher for $249 but not the khaki. Help it you can. Thanks.


I could only find it in camo too. Try calling and placing your order, as I discovered that their web site was having real problems today!


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Zettler,
Did you get the khaki for $199? What free stuff did you get?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

H20fowl said:


> Zettler,
> Did you get the khaki for $199? What free stuff did you get?


No, I didn't buy one yet. I was just shopping on-line and saw that today. I am trying to hit Bass Pro tomorrow here in St. Louis, MO for their sale. They have the Eliminator SUB for $199. If I can get them to price-match Mack's and throw in the other stuff (doubtful, since I read their price-match policy today too), then I will get the Finisher.

I have heard back from several friends here at NoDak (yes, I hope I have some friends!) and while there is some difference of opinion(s), several lean towards the Finisher - knowing my circumstances and my bulk! 

This just seems like a pretty good deal at Mack's. I am just aware that they have had problems over the years with their web site, and today was no different....

Last year, Simmons Sporting Goods down in LA had a great sale on hunting gear and especially shotshells. While they are having their annual tent sale now, they just haven't posted an online flyer - too bad!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

go to the macks site and right there when the page loads up you see a big picture of a finisher in shadow grass or something, click on that. on that page click on the bar that gives you the SG, MAX4, or FLDKHAKI options, select FLDKHAKI and then click add to cart, i also noticed when i placed my order that it says the khaki is 250 before you add it to your check out cart. but once its in there it will say 199.99. the free stuff is a foiles retractor goose flag, a finisher blind bag, a zink power maximus short reed, and a flip out pocket knife. i ordered it a few days ago, suposed to get to me on tuesday. cost me 23 bucks to ship though, only downside.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I ended up getting a Finisher at our Bass Pro in St. Louis to price match Cabela's - in East Grand Forks!

I am happy - for the time being - but wont open it till I figure out if it really is the one I want. AT least I got it for $199.99 (plus tax and my gas) and had a great time with some hunting buddies in the area!


----------



## garyk (Mar 27, 2004)

If you haven't already purchased a unit, consider attending Game Fair down in Anoka one of the next 2 weekends.. You can try them all. There are also some without any framework- See the Beavertail display. The advantage of those is that they will roll up like a sleeping bag and stack on end for storage. Some have foam headrest, others a rubber pillow that you can inflate to your liking. final choice will depend on you size etc as stated in earlier posts.


----------

